# （当初）你不听我话



## garbage_cnbeta

《围城》片段


> 方鸿渐再接再厉的斗鸡，咬着牙说：“*你不听我话，要吃西菜*。”
> “我要吃西菜，没叫上这个倒霉馆子呀！做错了事，事后怪人，你们男人的脾气全这样！”鲍小姐说时，好像全世界每个男人的性
> 格都经她试验过的。


英文版：
"*You wouldn't listen to me,*" he said through clenched teeth. "You wanted to eat Western food."

"你不听我的话"发生在过去，为什么用wouldn't?


----------



## Oswinw011

因为would可以是will过去式。


----------



## Boyar

原文：'will' and 'would'



> We use _*would*_ as the past tense of _will_:
> 
> to talk about what people* wanted to do or were willing to do in the past*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We had a terrible night. The baby *wouldn't go *to sleep.
> Dad *wouldn't lend* me the car, so we had to take the train._
Click to expand...


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

Oswinw011 said:


> 因为would可以是will过去式。


那为什么不是 You didn't listen to me呢？


----------



## Oswinw011

You didn't listen to me. 你当时没有听我的，描述了一件事。
You wouldn't. 你当时是不会想要去听我说的。表示过去的可能性。


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

Oswinw011 said:


> You didn't listen to me. 你当时没有听我的，描述了一件事。
> You wouldn't. 你当时是不会想要去听我说的。表示过去的可能性。


原文"你不听我话"，难道不是描述了一件事么……


----------



## Oswinw011

garbage_cnbeta said:


> 原文"你不听我话"，难道不是描述了一件事么……


中文靠语境理解的。如果你用you didn't 语法正确，表达的是你没听我话这个事实。但是钱钟书不仅仅想表达这个事实，还想表达方鸿渐不满，从咬着牙可以看出他那句话意思是"你不(肯)听我的话"。would能表达出这个意愿。

另外一个例子。昨晚宝宝一直在哭，就是不肯睡。不肯睡用wouldn't go to sleep. 而不是didn't go to sleep 就是这个原因。

原文翻译wouldn't还是挺厉害的，这个细节都注意到。


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

Oswinw011 said:


> 中文靠语境理解的。如果你用you didn't 语法正确，表达的是你没听我话这个事实。但是钱钟书不仅仅想表达这个事实，还想表达方鸿渐不满，从咬着牙可以看出他那句话意思是"你不(肯)听我的话"。would能表达出这个意愿。
> 
> 另外一个例子。昨晚宝宝一直在哭，就是不肯睡。不肯睡用wouldn't go to sleep. 而不是didn't go to sleep 就是这个原因。
> 
> 原文翻译wouldn't还是挺厉害的，这个细节都注意到。


问完老外知道了，You didn't 是 你没听我的，You wouldn't 才是，你不听我的……
谢谢


----------



## Boyar

Oswinw011 said:


> 原文翻译wouldn't还是挺厉害的 ...



这实质上是一种误解、译文过分意译。
这实质上是指翻译中译者的“自由度”的问题。


----------



## Oswinw011

Boyar said:


> 这实质上是一种误解、译文过分意译。
> 这实质上是指翻译中译者的“自由度”的问题。


为什么这样觉得呢？如果是中国人翻译的很容易就写成You didn't listen to me. 受到汉语的影响，中国人有时混淆情态动词以及时态的各种细微差别。这个译者对中文理解深刻，对英文掌握也很好。没涉及意译的问题。


----------



## Boyar

Oswinw011 said:


> 这个译者对中文理解深刻



情景语境是一项重要内容。此外，演员的语调，肢体语言是影片中重要的一部分。中国人翻译充分利用这类信息来做决定。

但只有三行吗。(#1) 
坦白讲，原文给译者的语境很少。


----------



## Kacy.H

You wouldn't listen to me.
你不愿意听我的话。


----------

